# I'm a Tirapheq



## kitsune9 (Dec 2, 2010)

So, I went from being a Lvl 3 Hobgoblin to a Lvl 3 Tirapheq. What's a Tirapheq? Are they big? Scary? Eat little children who don't eat their vegetables? Cute and cuddly like My Little Pony? Smell like strawberries?

Help me.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 2, 2010)

Three heads, three arms, naked, hairless, spikes instead of hands, prehensile arms, the third arm on its chest has three fingers, two legs with stumps and a third with a foot with three toes, mouth with three tentacles below the third arm, two eyes on the front of the central head and one on the heads back.

And no, I'm not making that up.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 2, 2010)

The person who created that is the third child of the third son, is 33 years old, born on the third of March, lives on 3rd Ave, in an apartment on the third floor, 3rd door on your left.


----------



## kitsune9 (Dec 2, 2010)

So many threes. I think I'm detecting a pattern here. 

Patterns often mean government conspiracy.


----------



## Lanefan (Dec 3, 2010)

I've become a Qullan.  Anyone got any clue what that is, as I've never heard of it before now.

Lan-"Qullan"-efan


----------



## jonesy (Dec 3, 2010)

Lanefan said:


> I've become a Qullan.  Anyone got any clue what that is, as I've never heard of it before now.
> 
> Lan-"Qullan"-efan



Qullan


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 3, 2010)

Cool.  I'm a Carbunkle.  Carbunkles are awesome.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 3, 2010)

jonesy said:


> Three heads, three arms, naked, hairless, spikes instead of hands, prehensile arms, the third arm on its chest has three fingers, two legs with stumps and a third with a foot with three toes, mouth with three tentacles below the third arm, two eyes on the front of the central head and one on the heads back.
> 
> And no, I'm not making that up.




And those with unusually high Charisma scores and an inflated ego are known as "Tyrapheq."


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 3, 2010)

Lanefan said:


> I've become a Qullan.  Anyone got any clue what that is, as I've never heard of it before now.
> 
> Lan-"Qullan"-efan




It's one of mine. And I'm rather proud of it.


----------



## coyote6 (Dec 4, 2010)

We're a veritable folio of fiends.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 4, 2010)

coyote6 said:


> We're a veritable folio of fiends.



Friend Folio?


----------



## Pseudonym (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm a Gorilla Bear! Rawr!.

I wonder what level flumph is.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 4, 2010)

Pseudonym said:


> I'm a Gorilla Bear! Rawr!.
> 
> I wonder what level flumph is.



http://www.enworld.org/forum/5392562-post306.html


----------



## Pseudonym (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks. I'll aspire to be a Flail Snail then.


----------



## coyote6 (Dec 4, 2010)

FWIW, I checked Google Images for pics of a qullan, and 6 of the top 24 results are avatars from ENWorld -- darjr, pbartender, jhaelen, dracosuave, Lanefan, and mine. (After you tell Google that you really meant "qullan", not "quillan".)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 5, 2010)

Y'know, those who reach the thread's titular level should be required to sing...

I'm a Tirapheq and I'm OK
I eat old knights and I live to slay!

I have three heads, I have three arms
Tentacles but no claws
I'll grab up stray adventurers
And stuff them in my maw!


----------



## kitsune9 (Dec 5, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Y'know, those who reach the thread's titular level should be rehired to sing...
> 
> I'm a Tirapheg and I'm OK
> I eat old knights and I live to slay!
> ...




HE'S a Tirapheg and He's OK
He eats old knights and live to slay!
He has three heads, has three arms....
Tentacles but no claws
He'll grab up stray adventurers.....
And....stuff them....in his maw?!?


----------



## kitsune9 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm a flumph now. Unfortunately, I KNOW what one of those are!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 5, 2010)

Appropos of nothing- when I typed "rehired" I meant "required"- a typo I have since corrected.

I also misspelled "tirapheq," which I've also corrected.

I hate it when I post with typos.  Its enough to make an EoF&F cry.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 5, 2010)

Pseudonym said:


> I'm a Gorilla Bear! Rawr!.



I'll take that over githyanki.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Dec 5, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm a Tirapheq and I'm OK
> I eat old knights and I live to slay!
> 
> I have three heads, I have three arms
> ...



Thanks.  This is now stuck in my head, and, if past experience is any indicator, will remain stuck in my head for at least two weeks.

Curse you, Dannyalcatraz.  May your bathtub be replaced by a mimic.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 6, 2010)

I hope not- it's tough to make gin in a mimic!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 6, 2010)

it is now in mine too, metallica will fix that very soon, though, ahhh all better!


----------

